
Concern about racism and sexism in Supertuxkart 0.9 - agonzalezro
https://lists.debian.org/debian-women/2015/04/msg00008.html
======
Nadya
1) In my opinion it's privileging a male gaze position.

I'm surprised I see very little fuss from LGBT groups when people try to raise
this "catering to male gaze" point as it pretends that homosexuals don't exist
or aren't sexual.

2) Quetzacoalt (according to Wikipedia, it is an aztec god) figure is used in
several places without any concern about its religious meaning

I don't think anyone from the 15th century is still around to care.

------
agonzalezro
Closed here: [https://lists.debian.org/debian-
women/2015/05/msg00024.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
women/2015/05/msg00024.html)

But it looks like there is some noise around it in other places.

